# Firearms Qualification



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Could someone tell me the distances you have to qualify from in the academy using a pistol? I'm trying to practice more but the minimum distance is 33 feet at BRP, and i'm not exactly a marksman from 33ft. with my Glock 23. Figured i'd just go later at night after work and setup at more practical pistol distances.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Don't try to shoot at any closer distances at BR&amp;P's indoor ranges or you risk disciplinary action including being thrown out of the club. It is a big PITA, but they are very strict on range rules and safety issues.

Go to the outdoor pistol range and use the 7.5yd positions, that's what I've been doing there.

No clubs are really set up for tactical training around here.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Will do... nobody knows roughly what the qualification distances are?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I think I did it for a summer job at 3 yards, 5 yards and 15 yards. Not positive though.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

For my Aux. Dept that I'm in we did the same as the regulars; 10 shots at 15 yards 5 kneeling 5 standing 10 shots from 10 yards all standing 10 shots from 7 yards all standing and 5 shots from 5 yards all standing and 5 shot at about 2 yards from the hip. For a total of fifty rounds but we had to qualify twice every time were at the range which is twice a year.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

mikey742";p="63981 said:


> For my Aux. Dept that I'm in we did the same as the regulars; 10 shots at 15 yards 5 kneeling 5 standing 10 shots from 10 yards all standing 10 shots from 7 yards all standing and 5 shots from 5 yards all standing and 5 shot at about 2 yards from the hip. For a total of fifty rounds but we had to qualify twice every time were at the range which is twice a year.


That sure sounds like the MPTC distances to me. I can't remember the exact distance form the hip shooting, it seems like about 6 inches, but probably about 1 yard.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Good enough, thanks guys


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

The distances on the MCJT course are:
10 Shots Standing 3 yards 
10 Shots Standing 5 Yards 
10 shots Standing 7 yards
10 Shots Standing 10 yards
10 Shots, 5 standing, 5 kneeling 15 yards

You do not shoot all ten shots at once except on the 7 and 15 yard distances. If you have never shot before and are going to be going to an academy just wait till you have firearms. It is better to go in never having fired a weapon than to go the range on your own and develop bad habits that hurt you in qualifying.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Even better, thanks. I've been shooting occasionally for a couple years now. I don't think I've deleloped bad habits, I just need to work on the farther distances. 20 feet and closer and I'm right on the money. Once in the 30 ft. range hit the target usually low and to the left, but all belly shots.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="64046 said:


> EMcNeice";p="64045 said:
> 
> 
> > Once in the 30 ft. range hit the target usually low and to the left, but all belly shots.
> ...


Actually I did. Before a friend of mine in the Marines got sent to Iraq last year he went with me and gave me some pointers. Obviously, if i aim higher and to the right i can compensate, but I would rather adjust my sights or correct the problem. Maybe i'm anticipating the shot and squeezing the gun tighter. BRP is full of sharpshooters... i'll get some pointers there.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

o man, I could be in for a long day when I go to qualify as a seasonal for Wareham...

a)I've never fired a gun before

and

b)Never been to a range 

edit: Yea, I've been to the academy, but I went to the one in Westport where they didn't do firearms training


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Danman1116";p="64174 said:


> o man, I could be in for a long day when I go to qualify as a seasonal for Wareham...
> 
> a)I've never fired a gun before
> 
> ...


Drive to American Firearms School in N. Attleboro (or wherever you choose to go), and spend a little time with a firearms instructor.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

reno911_2004";p="64225 said:


> Danman1116";p="64174 said:
> 
> 
> > o man, I could be in for a long day when I go to qualify as a seasonal for Wareham...
> ...


Thanks reno, whats the cost on something like this and is it kinda like an all day thing?

I know theres a range near me in Taunton. I might check that out but if I can't get in there, I'll try N. Attleboro


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Ok this is how you qualify! 

5 simple steps

step 1 you respond to a police matter domestic, mv felony stop etc...

step 2 the suspect comes at you with a meat cleaver, bat or firearm.

step 3 you draw your firearm and say "stop police" so everyone hears you (you may need witnesses down the road)

step 4 the suspect still comes at you. aim and pull the trigger double tap one in the chest and one in the head (just in case he is wearing a bullet proof vest) If suspect still comes at you empty all your ammo shoot for the legs as well. If suspect still comes at you throw the gun at him and run like a BEEEEEATCH 

step 5 you go home and see your wife, kids, girlfriend, boyfriend what ever tickles you fancy. 

"You Qualified" with a perfect score of 100%


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3150


----------

